# HEATH & BISCUIT HAVE PANCREATITIS ;-(



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*I've really had an awful 24 hrs with my dogs. On top of that, I have houseguests and had to give a brunch for 20 this AM.

Heath has had mild diarrhea for a few days. Both dogs saw the vet Wed for boosters, & were healthy. Except for Heath's diarrhea. I'd been giving him flagyl, & she said to continue.

Yesterday both boyz went to the groomer all day for major haircuts. They were fine when I picked them up. But later in the evening Heath vomited and had diarrhea MAYBE TWENTY TIMES!! He finally went to sleep & so this AM I took him to the Vet and with that, Biscuit also vomited (a yellowish bile).

Both boys were diagnosed with pancreatitis, most likely from a toxic source. ;-( They had IV's and were given various meds at the vet but discharged this afternoon because the vet is closed after 1 Pm til Monday AM. The Vet said I should take them home, but take them to the wkend dog ER if they vomit etc. again. I have 4 diff. meds to give, special food, etc.

Biscuit has been fine, but Heath won't eat & has vomited once & pooped too a large amount. I honestly don't know what to do! The ER is far, in a bad 'hood, and will likely cost 4-5K. This AM's treatment alone was $1500. I'm afraid Heath would totally stress out being there. Right now he's sleeping peacefully. He did take his water and the anti-nausea med, but threw up the antibiotic.

The source of this toxicity is a total mystery, as my dogs lead the most controlled lives, never off leash, never into garbage, never fed treats~~but it may be the fact that the gardener fertilized our yard without my permission Tuesday. (( I did check with the groomer & they insist the dogs ingested nothing there, like a tainted treat. )) The dogs were out in it briefly before I realized the fertilizing had been done. Otherwise, both dogs ate part of a shoe of mine a week ago~~could that have done it???

I'm beyond exhausted but wondering what to do for Heath~~try to wait til Monday AM to hospitalize him at our vet, if he's not better, or take him to ER. I'm beside myself with worry. . . thanks. Plus I really don't understand what pancreatitis is and what are the longterm ramifications.

*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh no Amy I can imagine how worried you are right now. I would say if Heath vomits again take him to the ER and don't wait till Monday. We are sending over lots of healing vibes with hopes they are both feeling a bit better today.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't think I'd wait till Monday if he isn't significantly better. I can imagine the terror you're experiencing. I'm sending prayers and healing vibes your way.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, I am sending prayers and hugs. I wouldn't wait until Monday if Heath vomits again. Good luck!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Amy, might there be another vet's office around you that is open? I have my normal vet, the emergency vet that is only a few minutes away and then vet that is 25 minutes away that have extended hours 7 days a week. They've always been willing to cooperate with my regular vet (transferring records, etc.) Their prices are higher than my normal vet but not nearly as expensive as the emergency vet. I'm not sure how you would find something like this on a Sunday but just throwing the idea out there.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear that they're both sick, I don't think I'd wait if he's still vomiting as you don't want him to get dehydrated. I'd be searching for another vet office that's open.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

I am not an expert, and can only share what my personal experience has been.

What are the special foods exactly? Best in this case is to give very very small meals and those meals, in my non-vet opinon, should be easily digested homecooked and extremely low fat. For example, chicken breast and very well cooked white rice (cooked with much extra water and cooked to a mush). Give more rice than chicken to begin with and keep super super small meals, but more frequent for the dog that can keep the food/water down.

For the other dog, dehydration is the big thing to worry about. My two now have chronic pancreatitis, but I remember the weekend it hit both of them. My boy couldn't keep any water down. I tried giving just a tablespoon (he is 40+ lbs) once an hour, and by the second hour, he would throw it back up. When I took him in, his gums were still moist, but the vet said he was more dehydrated than that because throwing up makes the gums more moist.

If he can't keep the nausea med down, or any liquids, then I think you shoud take him to another vet to get a nausea shot (don't know if they did that yesterday at your vet or not). They might also have to give him subq fluids (if they do this, please ask them to take their time getting the fluids in and not to rush it). Doing this might be enough that you can bring him back home tonight. They will likely suggest keeping him overnight to keep him on the fluids, but that is gonig to be based on how bad he is. I wouldn't let him stay anywhere unless someone was there at all times keeping a watch on thiings. I was able to bring my boy back home that night. (I came home after work and found that he had spent the day with diarrhea from one wall to the other of my large living room. Then the vomitting started).

Resting the gut is very important,so don't stress so much about the food right now, but dehydration is what you need to watch. At this point in the game, this is likely the most serious issue. It can turn bad and ugle very fast -- do not take the dehydration issue lightly. It is very serious. If he isn't keeping any water down at all (even very small amounts), then I wouldn't wait too long b/c dehydration can happen fast, especially in smaller dogs. If they are drinking, then you might want to limit the amount at any one moment (don't want them drinking so much they will vomit it back up). Just getting the vet to put sub-q's in will go a long way in keeping him hydrated. In fact, it can take a day for the body to absorb all of that water. I would not let the vet give my boy the anti-nausea shot they wanted to (Cernia) because he has seizure issues and that drug does pass thru the blood brain barrier. So the vet put a shot of pepcid into the subcuteneous fluid, and he got his nasuea med this way. He paced the floor, extremely uncomfortable for about an hour (that was hard on us both), but then he rested. I don't know if the pacing was from the pepcid in the fluids, or the fluids themselves. Either way, there are options for nasuea meds if he cant' keep anythiig down.
. Doing this shouldn't cost tooo much, and necessary if no fluids are being kept down.

Don't worry now about long term issues.....it may or may not happen.....just deal with today and then tomorrow and then the next day. You might want to plan on not working Monday and maybe Tuesday, depending on how they are. Even if they are fine, you will not be able to go back to a normal feeding schedule for awhile. Also, don't be cooking in the house right now if you can help it -- no food odors. Make a sandwhich and go to another part of the house to eat --- do not let them even smell food at this point b/c the smell can trigger the pancreas to try and produce enzymes and this is what you need to rest b/c it is inflammed right now. So plan on no food odors in the house till they are considerably better. Ok, I now you need to cook them food.....so if you have a camping stove, that would be ideal or maybe a friend can do this. If not, then cook their food, while keeping them in another part of the house and air out that room as much as you can without making the house too cold. The food odors is not something you will run across doing a search, but I was told that by someone very smart on a specialty health forum and it makes sense to me to take this extra step if you can. 

I'll check back in after church and hope for a good update that there has been no more vomitting or diarrhea and some amount of small water has been kept down.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amy I am sorry to hear that the boys are both ill and that all of you are having to go through this. I can only imagine the worry. Well wishes and healing hugs to all. Keep us updated.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I send along my best wishes and prayers for you too. Some good information above from Chasza's post. Let's just hope it is over quickly. Keep us posted.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope the boys are better very very soon.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amy, I'm so sorry to hear about the boys and I hope they feel better soon. What a terrible 24 hours. Just a thought, but how long have your houseguests been there? Long enough for someone to leave something on the ground that the dogs got into? Just wondered because I know my dog will get into any trash or anything he can reach, and this is always a problem when someone comes over. Hope they're feeling better quick


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- I am so sorry to hear this. I think you got some good advice about handling it and the nausea shot as a possibility till your regular vet is open. You may want to send a pm to the members near you and find the best ER vet. With as sick as he has been, you really want to avoid dehydration so while I understand prelonging it (I know ER vets are expensive but more so, I hate having to jump the gun on treatments/surgery, etc without having time to think of them) but his condition could get bad quickly if the poor little guy doesnt keep down fluid. 

Sending you hugs,
Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OH Amy, I'm so sorry to hear this! My first reaction and thought was that it could have been the booster shots they both had. Quite a "coincidence", no? That is how Ricky got so very sick a couple of autumns ago. We are still not completely out of the woods. That could be the "toxicity" they were exposed to.  

I'm just suggesting you consider this, but as Lynn said, you shouldn't worry about the long-term effects now. What they need are fluids and meds. (((hugs))) I know how awful it can be when they get sick. I hope you find a solution to some of the immediate concerns soon. Do please keep us posted when you can.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy :grouphug: I am SO sorry!!!! Poor babies,

I do think the shoe could be a possibility, as could the fertilizer. I guess you could do a bit more research on the fertilizer and rule that out, but there seems to be many toxins in daily manufactured items these days. 
I agree that you just have to keep at it one foot in front of the other and one day at a time because there is no sense in getting worked up over what may not even happen long term. You've gotten great advice so far and I don't have any experience with this but I am praying for them and I do hope you get some good news soon.

Hugs!
Kara


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh Amy,
I am so sorry to hear about the boys' illness.
I don't know what advice to give other than what's already been posted.
Sending prayers. Let us know how Heath is doing.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Amy, what a nightmare. I will be sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy~ I wouldn't mess around at all. Pancreatitis is what Shadow had  The specialist told us she needed to be completely off anything by mouth (including water) for at least 24 hrs. Hence, her 1st hospital stay.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Amy,
I am so sorry to hear about Heath and Biscuit. Kisses and hugs from the gang and hope to hear good news soon.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala had pancreatitis when I first got her. She is now completely okay.

After you are okayed for fluid intake by a vet you could try chicken broth or even tuna fish water from the can. Those are some tips my vet gave me for getting Nala to drink more. We still do a very low fat food.

Thinking of you and hope for a speedy recovery.

Annie


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thinking of you and the boys and hoping they feel better soon!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy, hugs to you and the boys and many healing thoughts. Hope they are better soon and you can stop worrying.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh Amy, I know you must be beyond exhausted and upset. I'm sorry Heath & Biscuit are so ill.

While I agree the fertilizer could be a likely culprit, I also think it is an odd coincidence this came right on the heels of their booster shot.

I think I would be pushing the vet for answers on the possibility of a problem with the lot of vaccines used. There have been instances of tainted vaccines, sadly enough.

I hope they both get better soon!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Have you checked with the yard company to be sure what kind of fertilizer was used on your lawn, and check all the ingredients? It would be good to have that information before you go back to the vet's office, plus you need to have the vet make a note of exactly what batch of vaccines were used on your two, and give you a copy..at least that is what I would do. You need all that information I would guess. Good Luck and hopefully things are already improving.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:* Amy,Heath and Biscuit* :grouphug:
Get well soon


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy,

I am so sorry that the boys are sick. I really don't think that the shoe could have caused the problem, more likely it was the fertilizer. If Heath throws up again, I would seriously consider taking him to the ER vet. But, since you don't like the neighborhood, do you have any Petsmart around? I believe they have vets there that work 7 days a week and you wouldn't have to leave your baby over night.

Please let us know how the boys are doing. :grouphug:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Amy,
I just hate it when one of our babies is sick...and you have two of them sick! Sending you BIG hugs and saying prayers the boys will get better soon.

You got really good advice here, I am just so sorry you have to go though this.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for EVERYONE'S amazing response and support and all of the great info from you all. Chasza, that was a fabulous post you sent me. Thanks so much for taking all of that time & effort. Leslie, I remember re Shadow & I have been in absolute terror about sweet Heath. He is much sicker than Biscuit. 

To answer a few questions, Heath already had diarrhea before the vet visit & I really don't think the booster shots are the cause. Also, they were not fed by any houseguests & aren't allowed in the guestroom floor ever, so no prob there. Their life is so totally controlled that it's shocking to me that this could happen . I feel AWFUL. This feels like a nightmare. They both love to eat grass & moss in their brief trips to the yard to pee, & I really think they got contaminated that way. OR maybe ate a tiny mushroom in the yard, something like that. 
The shoe is also a possibility, but it was a week ago. I kicked off my shoes sitting at the computer & they stealthily stole off with one. ;-(

Last night Heath took some water, & kept the Pepcid & anti-vomiting med down, so I opted to let him rest here. They are also on antibiotics & Heath is on Flagyl, but wouldn't keep those down. They were given Royal Canin canned food & I also cooked their fave chicken & rice. Biscuit gobbled it all but Heath wouldn't touch it.

Now I'm going to go get them up & if Heath isn't better I will take him to the ER vet. I'll update later, HAVE A HAPPY VALENTINE'S, AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT & YOUR PRAYERS, esp. for Heath-y.
xo amy


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for EVERYONE'S amazing response and support and all of the great info from you all. Chasza, that was a fabulous post you sent me. Thanks so much for taking all of that time & effort. Leslie, I remember re Shadow & I have been in absolute terror about sweet Heath. He is much sicker than Biscuit. 

To answer a few questions, Heath already had diarrhea before the vet visit & I really don't think the booster shots are the cause. Also, they were not fed by any houseguests & aren't allowed in the guestroom floor ever, so no prob there. Their life is so totally controlled that it's shocking to me that this could happen . I feel AWFUL. This feels like a nightmare. They both love to eat grass & moss in their brief trips to the yard to pee, & I really think they got contaminated that way. Their eating grasses is an ongoing problem we have in spring & summer here anyway~~always causing digestive upsets. OR maybe they ate a tiny mushroom in the yard, something like that. 
The shoe is also a possibility, but it was a week ago. I kicked off my shoes sitting at the computer & they stealthily stole off with one. 
;-(

Last night Heath took some water, & kept the Pepcid & anti-vomiting med down, so I opted to let him rest here. They are also on antibiotics & Heath is on Flagyl, but wouldn't keep those down. They were given Royal Canin special canned food & I also cooked their fave chicken & rice. Biscuit gobbled it all but Heath wouldn't touch it.

Now I'm going to go get them up & if Heath isn't better I will take him to the ER vet. I'll update later, HAVE A HAPPY VALENTINE'S, AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT & YOUR PRAYERS, esp. for Heath-y.
xo amy


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Amy I am so sorry your boys are so sick

You may check with the different vets in the area as some may take their own emergency calls, mine does, or find one that has extended hours. I know the emergency clinics can be very expensive, but not if they just do the IV to keep him hydrated until you vet reopens.

I wonder if your groomer could have had a bad mix of shampoo or conditioner. I do know many mix there own. I had a dog that had a flea dip and almost died from insecticide poisoning. With the timing I would look in that direction also.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read this. How terrifying! Will be checking in to see how things are later.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy, I am just catching this now! I have nothing to add but support and prayers. Please let us know how he is doing! Just curious since it is both boys, if you have checked your dog food/treats for recalls. I may toss it anyway and get a new bag.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Amy,
I am so sorry to hear this. Lynn made some good points, as well so did Marj. I know that I have had dogs go down after having their vaccinations, so I would consider questioning about the vaccine. 
Another suggestion that I have done with my dogs that aren't getting a lot of fluids to stay down is to go get some pedialyte used for restoring the body water and minerals lost in diarrhea and/or vomiting. The pedialyte helps by putting the electrolytes in the body. Just get the unflavored one, and that should help your guys some.
I hope they get better soon :hug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Amy! All I can do is send my love and support, I wish it were more. 
Is there any chance they could have gotten into some sugarless gum? I only ask because one day Gabby came in the doggy door chewing gum! The neighbors gardner had tossed it into our side yard dog run, already chewed! I quickly got it away from her but was really watching her for any signs of illness. 
I know that's really far fetched. 
I guess the problem now is treating it, not what caused it anyway.
I'm sending lots of prayers your way!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy said:


> Amy, I am just catching this now! I have nothing to add but support and prayers. Please let us know how he is doing! Just curious since it is both boys, if you have checked your dog food/treats for recalls. I may toss it anyway and get a new bag.


Do they eat Natures Variety raw chicken? There is a recall on that for possible samonella.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Amy, I lost my little minature schnauzer last July 4 to pancretitus. she started vomiting bile on a Sunday morning and would not take the pedialite that the vet recommended. By the afternoon, he told me to bring her in and met me at his office. She lasted until the next Saturday morning. IV's all the time. He said it was caused by some toxic substance that she had ingested and destroyed her liver. She died while I was trying to decide to end the suffering for her. Don't mess around with your little one. This is a serious disease. don't mean to scare you; but take the dog back to the vet. 

Hopefully your situation is not as serious as mine was--but don't take the chance. I will say a prayer for you and your furbabies.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Amy, please know my thoughts and prayers are with you and your furkids.
Speedy recovery Biscuit and Heath.:hug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*QUICK UPDATE*

GREAT NEWS. I was truly afraid to go downstairs & look in Heath's crate this AM. But amazingly he looks 100% better. Bright eyed & a spring in his step. He has taken all 4 meds & right now they are both eating chicken and rice. I know we're not out of the woods yet, but I'm glad I made the call to keep him here & watch & wait. (( I know I was lucky, tho , & it could go either way. )) Your loving responses, thoughts and prayers have TRULY uplifted me. What an amazing forum~~thank you.

I will give further updates but am hoping we've turned the corner. Of course, tomoro AM we will go to the Vet's first thing. Biscuit seems great, tho not thirsty, but I think because he's so hydrated from the subcutaneous. Fingers crossed & enjoy your Valentines Day!! :hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Amy what a blessing, I am so glad to hear they are both acting better this morning. Our thoughts and prayers continue.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

healing wishes to your pups, and to you too . . .


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH Amy, I am just catching up here. I am so glad he is better this morning. I will be praying that he keeps everything down and inside. Both of my girls have had pancreatitis, and my girls Zoey unfortunately is prone to it. My vet says it is genetic.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

PHEW ! I'll hope, along with everyone else, that the worst is over. Take care of yourself and let us know what the vet says tomorrow. Wishing you and those pooches of yours a great rest of the day and night!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm so glad Heath is better this morning! I am really not surprised the Flagyl was the one he was having a hard time keeping down. My experience with giving it to people when I was a nurse was that it was very hard on the stomach. You might want to try giving him the medication for the nausea first, wait an hour and then the Flagyl.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, I so glad to read the update, and add my hopes to yours that you've turned the corner!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yikes! I just saw this. I've always assocated pancreatitis with fatty foods, so I know I'm no help with this. I hope you find the source and more so, I hope both boys have a quick and complete recovery.

I'm sorry Amy, but I'm so glad that it seems like the worst has past.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry Amy. My prayers for you, Heathy and Biscuit!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Amy, I am so relieved to read your update. still sending out love and healing thoughts!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy, that's great to hear they are doing better!!

I think Flagyl is one of the antibiotics that causes more nausea than some others, maybe that's why he's less interested lately. Chicken and rice, well..that's a hard one to resist!!
Glad they are better, keep us posted and give lots of kisses and hugs from us XO


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just got home and had to rush on to check on the boys. Thank goodness Heath is doing better. I'll keep sending prayers and healing vibes in your direction.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

YIPEE!!! I'm so glad!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Great news ..
keep up with the bland diet - chicken and rice . Boiled chicken - preferably breast meat - no skin as it contains fat .. 
You might never find the source but it might have been the fertilizer or something in the soil . I really believe that these booster shots lower their immune systems . 
it is something i have discussed before - vaccinations and boosters . They give the same dose to a 70 lb dog that they give to our Havanese . Seems to be far too much to me .


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Amy, so glad they're both doing better. Get some rest!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Good news Amy. There is nothing so deeply worrisome than someone (or somedogs) being unwell. Again, good news!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Glad to read ahead and see that the boys are doing better! I hope they continue to improve. I know just how awful it is when they are sick and it's the weekend.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*DOING OK~ANOTHER UPDATE*

*We still have houseguests & I had to go out with them for several hrs & my husband watched the dogs. . . .Heath had one episode of diarrhea, but no vomiting. And he acts ravenous. He bowed when I walked in, which is what I make them do for a treat. Pretty darn cute. He is peppy & almost normal, but also resting. Biscuit's stool is a little loose but he seems totally normal. Both aren't very interested in water, but I think it's cause they were so hydrated at the vet's.

I was so afraid for Heath both Friday & Saturday nites because he just stood around rigidly since it was obviously too uncomfortable to lie down. ;-( Honestly, it broke my heart. Last night for sure I thought we were going to have another "Shadow" tragedy (Leslie's darling puppy who passed away in 2007 ) on this Forum. I bought both my dogs in response to two painful family health crises, so I am even more attached to them & would be inconsolable to lose them. Lucille, your story was so sad~~thanks for sharing. My heartfelt condolences.

Sorry if I am babbling, this week has been insanely busy & I haven't slept in 3 nights. 
Yes, it's classic Christy~~they get horribly ill on a weekend! Good grief! My children always managed to do that too.

A MILLION THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR ENCOURAGEMENT & FABULOUS ADVICE.  2moro I'll update again after the vets. I'm hopeful that the worst is over, fingers crossed. xoxo amy*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update Amy, all fingers and paws are crossed in our house that the worse is over. ((HUGS)) it is not easy when our little ones are not doing well.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the update Amy. Hope things continue in an upward swings. Hugs to all.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So glad to hear that the boys seem better!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so relieved to read the updates on the boys. I've had them, and you, on my mind (and in my prayers) all day. I sure hope they continue to improve and get fully back to 100% quickly. 

Don't know if I ever shared it here, or not, but Shadow's vet and I eventually came to the conclusion that her pancreatitis was more than likely brought on by the Walmart chicken jerky that was recalled 3 weeks after she died.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie, how awful... You must make your own jerky, now?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Leslie, how awful... You must make your own jerky, now?


Sure do! Actually, my DH (with Tori's help) makes it :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ir's nice to hear they continue to do well. I hope the vet visit goes well tomorrow Amy. I can't think of a snigle time my guys had a problem during regular vet hours. It's always on the weekend! :frusty:



Leslie said:


> Don't know if I ever shared it here, or not, but Shadow's vet and I eventually came to the conclusion that her pancreatitis was more than likely brought on by the Walmart chicken jerky that was recalled 3 weeks after she died.


I never knew that and am dumbstruck. How horrible to feel that a product we buy our pups as a special treat hurt so many loved family members. There needs to be better control on animal feed and companies should have to behave responsibly when things do happen.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Ir's nice to hear they continue to do well. I hope the vet visit goes well tomorrow Amy. I can't think of a snigle time my guys had a problem during regular vet hours. It's always on the weekend! :frusty:
> 
> I never knew that and am dumbstruck. How horrible to feel that a product we buy our pups as a special treat hurt so many loved family members. *There needs to be better control on animal feed and companies should have to behave responsibly when things do happen.*


Get well soon Heath and Biscuit
Hope all goes well at the Vet.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amy,
I am so relieved for you. I was very worried about Heath and glad things are now on the up!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yay!!! Such great news about the boys and especially sweet little Heath!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Amy,
thanks for the update, good to hear they are doing better. Hope you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. Heath is so much better. He even brought me a ball to toss tonite. He's still having diarrhea accidents & so they're confined in the kitchen/family room. But far far less than before. No vomiting and eating well. Phew.

Leslie, I think I do remember something about that tainted jerky and Shadow. Around that time there were lots of recalls. One of my houseguests (who owns dogs) brought me a well-meaning, but awful, gift this week: rolled rawhide filled with "chicken"~~made in China. Of course, I tossed it immediately after they left.

Nan, who is that darling baby in your signature??


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Isn't it surprising how those once recalled treats are still flying off the shelf? Yikes. I would've thrown in out too, not even any re-gifting possibilities there.

I hope Heath's diarrhea gets better soon, it may be the antibiotics (a side effect) I think I took Flagyl once and remember it not settling on my stomach very well.

How long do you have Houseguests, Amy? Did you decide what you think may have caused the Pancreatis?

:kiss:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amy,
That's my precious (and only) grandchild Stella, now 15 months, who has brought such joy to my life, as you can well imagine!

She lives 3 miles from us with DS and DIL and we see her often. I am so thankful! 

Love that Heath brought the ball to you as it sounds like he is his old self.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Thanks, everyone. Heath is so much better. He even brought me a ball to toss tonite. *He's still having diarrhea accidents & so they're confined in the kitchen/family room. *


That is a sure way to get rid of house guest. ound:ound:ound:

Very glad to hear your boys are better.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy,

I am so glad that Heath and Biscuit are doing better. Give them an extra belly rub form me and the gang.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara, the houseguests are GONE, hallelujah. Now I have peace, quiet, & order.
As for the cause of the pancreatitis, my best guess is the lawn fertilizer. The timing & the fact that they both got it. . . .and it was heavily fertilized. But dogs can't talk & so I'll never really know.

Nan, Stella is BEAUTIFUL. I am SO happy for you. And the fact that she lives closeby is even better.
I'm longing to be a granny!

Thanks again, everyone, too numerous to name you all, but each individual message really meant so much to me.

I think we'll go to Vet's tomorrow & will update then. There are more test results re the pancreatitis to come. . .happy PResidents' Day. xo


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sandi~~that was truly funny. Fortunately, everyone was out at various events and no one saw an accident. But there must have been thirty. My family room looked like a crime scene.


----------

